# Pass pipe through root barrier



## lee_4983 (12 mo ago)

I am installing an HDPE root barrier alongside a paver driveway. The challenge is that there is an HDPE drain pipe which will need to penetrate the root barrier - it cannot be relocated.

Any ideas on how I can allow the pipe to penetrate the root barrier without totally compromising the effectiveness of the barrier? 

The thoughts I have don't seem very good. 1) Apply a generous amount of joint sealant around the seam where the pipe passes through the barrier. However, both pipe and barrier are HDPE, so I would not expect the sealant to adhere well to either. 2) Brute force: Encase the area in concrete (so, basically I would have 60' of HDPE root barrier, with an 1' section in the middle which is a concrete root barrier).

Lee


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would think the manufacturer of the root barrier would have a method for what you are attempting to do. It's not the first time a root barrier system has had a pipe run through it.


----------



## lee_4983 (12 mo ago)

I reached out to the mfr last week - no response from them. It is not a fancy root barrier system, just a long sheet (roll) of heavy HDPE.

They have a splice kit to join two ends together (say, if you are making a loop around a tree) but no standard solution that I see for making a hole in the middle of the sheet.


----------

